# Best Tener I spent recently: Minipoly



## synthpunk (Jan 5, 2018)

Not usually a fan of Kontakt synths, but this thing is a blast, funky, quirky, cheap, etc. $10 bucks. https://www.kontakthub.com/product/Minipoly/
https://www.kontakthub.com/product/Minipoly/


----------



## soundtrax (Aug 27, 2020)

I just noticed your post - thanks synthpunk!!

I'm currently working on a Minipoly3 update (incl. Replika Delay, the new Reverb and the nicer sounding Flair and Phasis FX, and it will get a major GUI overhaul too) Should be available in Oct 2020.


----------



## Kent (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh man, for a second there I thought synthpunk had returned!


----------

